# Gills



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

When will they be moving in?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

On the beds?


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, or just into shallower water in general. When it warms up a little I assume?


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Kept 13 gills Thursday that i got in a farm, and i was only fishing 1 1/2 ft. deep. Gills love to get shallow in the spring, when you get them nice sunny days.

Got the gills on a black hair jig. Like these.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

A little local pond is full of them. They have been destroying my little popper that ive been throwing on my flyrod. Only problem is they are very very small. Good source if you plan on doing some big cat fishing. Pull a few of them out of there, haha.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Memorial Day weekend usually is when the hogs on on their beds.


----------

